

Show HN: BundleScout monitors and notifies you about package updates - jamessocol
https://bundlescout.com/

======
SoftwareMaven
I like the concept and have longed for this for some time, but I'm not a fan
of the big sign up button without an easy way to know the price (maybe t's
through that button? I dunno and don't want to put the effort in if the price
isn't reasonable). My suggestion: make a pricing link or put pricing into on
the front page.

(I'm on a mobile device, so these comments may not apply to a full size
browser.)

~~~
jamessocol
Thanks for the feedback! We'll definitely look at the right way to surface
more info before signing up. (For the record, it's $5/month.)

------
JonnieCache
I'd been planning to do something like this as a little side project. Never
considered the fact that it could be monetized. Oh well, you live and learn.
At least I don't have to feel guilty about never starting it now.

Congrats on shipping!

~~~
jamessocol
Thanks!

------
Xylakant
Seems like <https://gemnasium.com> but for node and python. Looks nice though.

